# Is there a Casio Protrek PRW-2500 on NATO Strap Club?



## BA1970

Well, at any rate, I am now a member. Anyone else?











Here it is on a Maratac MilSpec one piece strap. 









And, here it is on a modified Rhino.


----------



## Wojo

not me, but that pic makes me want to join!


----------



## Stargazer1

Wojo said:


> not me, but that pic makes me want to join!


+1

It looks great!


----------



## 92degrees

What is the lug width on the 2500?


----------



## BA1970

92degrees said:


> What is the lug width on the 2500?


22mm.


----------



## 92degrees

Great thanks!


----------



## tanan

I'm in! Received my PRW-2500T this week. While I was adjusting the links I had some 22mm NATA straps laying out and decided to throw one on. Like it way better than the ti bracelet and plastic wings!! I would've said it's a waste to go ti... but the 2500T looks great on a british-grey or black NATO strap :-!


----------



## BA1970

Post a pic when you can.



tanan said:


> I'm in! Received my PRW-2500T this week. While I was adjusting the links I had some 22mm NATA straps laying out and decided to throw one on. Like it way better than the ti bracelet and plastic wings!! I would've said it's a waste to go ti... but the 2500T looks great on a british-grey or black NATO strap :-!


----------



## submersible

Does the PRG 250 qualify?  in Black and Olive NATO


----------



## BA1970

Of course! Nice set up.


----------



## casiopro

... a few ideas for anyone looking to join!

IMO much better on a nylon. Perfect fit and looks like a proper tool watch.


----------



## tenXring

<3 maratac


----------



## BA1970

Looking good, TenXRing.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fryday

Hi!

I'm a new one with Protrek. I want to buy PAG240 model with simple band and also buy Nato strap + adapter. That's why I have a question: what is PAG240's lug width and where I can buy such adapter?


----------



## GTR83

Sorry for digging up an old thread, I figured since all the PRG-250s featured in this thread have been strap-swapped then everyone who posted in it must have known how to properly remove the titanium bracelet/standard strap. I've used the search function but no pointers - how am I supposed to keep the other side of the screw in place?


----------



## OnTheFly56

Got my 2500 Titanium today along with three NATO bands. Ready to go but for the life of me I can't get those bracelet screws undone!

Any techniques before I pay a jeweler ?

Thanks!


----------



## TS149

You have to be a little careful the way I do it. I hold a sharp knife in my left hand and put the blade into one of the screws. I can hold the blade and watch firmly with just one hand while I use a screw driver on the other side of the screw bar. Once you loosen it a tiny bit, it's easy the rest of the way. Hey, it works. ;-)


----------



## Motor51

TS149 said:


> You have to be a little careful the way I do it. I hold a sharp knife in my left hand and put the blade into one of the screws. I can hold the blade and watch firmly with just one hand while I use a screw driver on the other side of the screw bar. Once you loosen it a tiny bit, it's easy the rest of the way. Hey, it works. ;-)


Just did my pag240 last night the exact same way. It appears that Casio uses red loctite which makes it difficult.

MOTOR 51


----------



## OnTheFly56

NATO on my titanium Protrek 2500

Success! Many thanks!


----------



## GTR83

TS149 said:


> You have to be a little careful the way I do it. I hold a sharp knife in my left hand and put the blade into one of the screws. I can hold the blade and watch firmly with just one hand while I use a screw driver on the other side of the screw bar. Once you loosen it a tiny bit, it's easy the rest of the way. Hey, it works. ;-)


So I have to hold one screw in place with the knife and then work on the opposite side of the screw bar with a screwdriver. I'm a bit afraid to scratch the screws which is why I didn't use much force. I will try it! Thanks!

Regards,
George


----------



## EnriqueSuave

In the review below the reviewer mentions a specific Stanley screwdriver set that would seem to contain two screwdrivers capable of doing the job. I have the set on the way and will report back, the idea of taking a knife to my baby is... scary. Here is the review: Casio Protrek PRW-2500 Review | . The reviewer switches to NATO, but its all the same as far as the dual screwhead lugs go. Oh, hopefully some sexy damaged good photos for you all soon too (dropped my PRW2500-1A, pics and story in another thread).


----------



## GTR83

Another success here! 
















I got the hang of it after several tries, turns out all it takes is a pocket knife to act as the "bumper" to hold one side of the screw in place and use gentle force (not too much or your screwdriver will slip and damage the screw head) on the other side with the screwdriver. Once it loosened a bit you can even rotate the screw head with your fingers and off the screws go. This watch just got 100 times cooler!

Regards,
George


----------



## bow

What about different kind of nylon - two pieces band from Ron...


----------



## GTR83

That looks cool as well, bow. Also, two piece straps will solve my problem - since the distance between the screws and the case is quite large, 3 ring nylon straps tend to move around a lot while 5 ring ones and two piece ones won't. 

Regards,
George


----------



## THUDDOME

bow said:


> What about different kind of nylon - two pieces band from Ron...


Does anyone know what band this is or have a link to it? New to the board, not sure what "Ron" is.


----------



## nicholas.d

There's a serious issue guys ...generally with any nylon-cloth band...
When it gets wet it takes forever to dry.mine is on a band like these and I'm thinking of taking it off.
A serious amount of moisture between band and backplate is the reason . Could that damagethe module ?
What say you ?


----------



## THUDDOME

I would hope not, the watch is rated at WR20BAR or 200 meters. Hopefully some condensation shouldn't hurt. If I was going to get wet often I would use a rubber/silicon band. Still wanting to know what kind of band is in this picture...


----------



## Mcapilot

Purchased my watch and strap a couple weeks ago. I plan on getting an orange and an olive strap next.


----------



## Arie Radowsky

Hopefully my post can resurrect this interesting thread. Having been inspired by stumbling upon this thread, I just had to see how a NATO/ZULU would work on my very recently acquired PRG-250T-7DR. Although I love the Titanium bracelet, a ZULU just seemed, well, fitting...
After the usual finger-numbing exercise of holding two screwdrivers CAREFULLY, one side unscrewed easily, the other took 10 minutes of fiddling and no small amount of quiet swearing...
Finally it was done and the ZULU slid under the screw bars very easily yet snugly - as if they were made for each other in fact!
Initial impressions are of supreme comfort - the ZULU has already been broken in on a few other watches prior to this one.
IMHO the basic black works well on this watch, although I might try a few other combinations, thanks to the examples seen in this thread and elsewhere on the net.


----------



## nicholas.d

Not a NATO but made out from parachute belt....homemade strap...


----------



## texaspi

I'm sorry to revive an old thread and for the noob question. Do I need an adapter to use a NATO style strap with a PRW-2500? I just ordered one and want to put a NATO strap on it.

Also, any suggestions on strap style and vendors? 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## keithy

texaspi said:


> I'm sorry to revive an old thread and for the noob question. Do I need an adapter to use a NATO style strap with a PRW-2500? I just ordered one and want to put a NATO strap on it.


No adapter needed, if you get a 22m wide Nato strap. You will have to take the "wings" off as well. Have a look at the many pics in this thread, you'll get an idea of how they look without the wings.


----------



## DiveCon2007

Finally got a NATO on mine! I tried removing the screws on a couple of occasions using two small screwdrivers with no luck. I finally tried the knife blade technique last night and it worked. :-! Lot more comfortable now than with the vinyl strap!


----------



## andremartins

looks really nice. I have a 240-1 protrek, do you know how can I fit the NATO or ZULU straps on it? The kind of band is a little different, it seems that mine does not have those little adaptors. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DiveCon2007

DiveCon2007 said:


> Finally got a NATO on mine! I tried removing the screws on a couple of occasions using two small screwdrivers with no luck. I finally tried the knife blade technique last night and it worked. :-! Lot more comfortable now than with the vinyl strap!


Looks even better with a Zulu and black hardware!


----------



## 86b

Hi, 

I'm new to the watch forum. 
I'm no expert at watches but, Protrek PRG260 and Protrek PRW2500 looks the same, that's why I'm posting my question here. 
I have read through all the pages and everyone that has changed their strap says to use 22mm wide straps if not using the winglets things from Casio.
Can anyone confirm here if I should be using 22mm wide straps for my Protrek PRG260?

Thank you


----------



## wemedge

Just arrived:










wemedge


----------



## nicholas.d

wemedge said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wemedge


This is the best looking 2500 I've ever seen .....
This strap was made for this watch...
Excellent choice mate....


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## zeke456

O YES...THE PRG250-PAW2500......IT REALLY IS THE KING OF PROTREK...NO OTHER PROTREK CAN GIVE SO MUCH INFO ON JUST ONE DISPLAY......AND USEFULL INFO AT THAT..I MY SELF HAVE THE PRG250T...WHATS NOT TO LIKE?..IT'S WAS AND STILL IS UNIQUE.....MARK MY WORDS....THIS WILL BE ONE TO OWN...ALL OTHER PROTREKS APART FROM THE 130--1500 HAVE THE SAME DISPLAY...AM I RIGHT???....AND THE NEW ONE!! THE PRW3000...HAS EVEN LESS!!.......ALL OTHER PROTREKS!! GET BEHIND THEE!!! AND STEP ASIDE PRG80..COZ THEIR IS A NEW KING IN TOWN...THE ONE PEACE CASE DESIGN OF THE PAW-PRG250-2500.............THE NEW KING HAS TAKEN HIS THRONE


----------



## Nakano

All nice looking. May get onto one of these setups. But... can anyone pleeze show some pics of the underside?? Thanks.


----------



## Cobia

Cool thread, im thinking a camo 5 ring zulu would look pretty sweet on one of these babies.


----------



## jamie007

Definitely a nice feature to have more of a standard lug layout on the 2500. (wish they'd do it more often)


----------



## Nakano

Thanks for the pics! The screwed pins thread thru a hollow tube?


----------



## jamie007

Nakano said:


> Thanks for the pics! The screwed pins thread thru a hollow tube?


Yes... The hollow tube floats inside the lugs. The 2 piece screw pins go together inside the tube.

It works great!


----------



## spudslatte

Thanks Jamie - all this info has been really helpful - I got my 2500 yesterday and am ordering my NATO straps, although I have to say the 2500's resin strap is not too bad for a stock Casio strap


----------



## jamie007

The 2500 stock strap IS awesome! It's nice that it's so easy to swap back and forth!!


----------



## mbaddah

is there an easy way of unscrewing the bars to release the strap? I found it nearly impossible to do last night and gave up after an hour. Might just take it to a jeweller


----------



## Wongsky

mbaddah said:


> is there an easy way of unscrewing the bars to release the strap? I found it nearly impossible to do last night and gave up after an hour. Might just take it to a jeweller


Maybe they use a bit of lock-tight on the threads?

My PRW-5100 has the same screw and outer sleeve thing going on, and I just made sure I had a sharp screwdriver held firm in one side to stop it moving, then another in the other side, and it came undone without too much hassle. Once you've undone them, they should then be easier from there on in - my PRW-5100 has had 2 or 3 different straps on, before finally settling with the current one.


----------



## Rocat

Wongsky said:


> Maybe they use a bit of lock-tight on the threads?


Yes I believe they use some sort of Loctite. Which leads me to another question, for those who have undone the bars to remove the stock strap, will the bars unscrew unintentionally? Or should a small amount of Loctite?

Seem to have found my own answer. Google showed some threads from another watch forum asking the same type of question a few years back. They seem to suggest Loctite 221 or 222 (low strength formula) that can be undone easily.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Metal tube, plus interconnecting screws / pin inside the tube: basically a tube inside a tube. I must say these Protreks are pretty well build. Probably exceeding Mil specs, as it's asking for solid pins for holding the watch strap.


----------



## Wongsky

Rocat said:


> Yes I believe they use some sort of Loctite. Which leads me to another question, for those who have undone the bars to remove the stock strap, will the bars unscrew unintentionally? Or should a small amount of Loctite?
> 
> Seem to have found my own answer. Google showed some threads from another watch forum asking the same type of question a few years back. They seem to suggest Loctite 221 or 222 (low strength formula) that can be undone easily.


I've removed the bars a few times, and just screwed them back together again and they've not unscrewed accidentally.


----------



## mbaddah

I gave up trying to change it and took it to a jeweller this afternoon to change it for me. The nato strap was purchased from Crown & Buckle and it's very comfortable .


----------



## Wongsky

mbaddah said:


> I gave up trying to change it and took it to a jeweller this afternoon to change it for me. The nato strap was purchased from Crown & Buckle and it's very comfortable .
> 
> View attachment 3087738


I had my PRW-5100 on a 5 ring Zulu for a bit:-








But after a bit found the strap irritated my skin (as did the original, resin strap). So I splurged on the silver titanium band for the PRW-5100:-








And I've been happy with it on that ever since.


----------



## ItnStln

Is it easy to put on a nato or do you need an adapter?


----------



## rem

Chiming in. My 2500 on a chilling 21 deg C water on a local waterfalls in PH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

ItnStln said:


> Is it easy to put on a nato or do you need an adapter?


No adaptor needed, just remove band and put nato/zulu straight on, cheers


----------



## ItnStln

Cobia said:


> No adaptor needed, just remove band and put nato/zulu straight on, cheers


Thanks Cobia! Now I just need the watch. Quick OT question: does it display multiple time zones like some watch or are you limited to a primary and secondary time zone? I need a good travel watch.


----------



## Cobia

ItnStln said:


> Thanks Cobia! Now I just need the watch. Quick OT question: does it display multiple time zones like some watch or are you limited to a primary and secondary time zone? I need a good travel watch.


It doesnt show multiple time zones on the main screen but it does have world times to scroll through really easy.
But im not very techy, so keep that in mind lol


----------



## nicholas.d

ItnStln said:


> Thanks Cobia! Now I just need the watch. Quick OT question: does it display multiple time zones like some watch or are you limited to a primary and secondary time zone? I need a good travel watch.


While in main screen ,no wt is displayed
While in wt mode ,your home time is displayed also.( dual time )

While scrolling countries your home time is always being displayed.
Its a very good travel watch...


----------



## ItnStln

nicholas.d said:


> While in main screen ,no wt is displayed
> While in wt mode ,your home time is displayed also.( dual time )
> 
> While scrolling countries your home time is always being displayed.
> Its a very good travel watch...


Thanks! Does it have GMT time or not? This isn't a deal breaker, I'm just curious.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ItnStln said:


> Thanks! Does it have GMT time or not? This isn't a deal breaker, I'm just curious.


GMT is one of the options while scrolling through the various world time zones.


----------



## cmoy

I'm a bit late to the part :-d Here's a fresh wrist shot of my PRW 2500-1A on a black 4 ring NATO. I love the combo! |> |>


----------



## CampDiplIng

Hello guys!

Had to join in here, too.
My path towards the new watch is a long one: My beloved Seiko Kinetic Pepsi SKA 051 (on red sailor nato) required some maintenance in 2016. I bought a cheaper Casio as a temporary replacement. Of which I was robbed by my son.
Okay, so let´s have a Casio multifunction: moon and tide with solar drive: For 2 years I used the W-S210 (on navy nato with black rings) as my leisure watch, the Seiko as formal one.
But I began to feel that the the multifunction is nice but the W-S210 a bit too small for my large wrists (though I will keep her a HD tool when serving in civil protection)...
In comes a PRW-2500-1ER!
Loving Natos I felt that this watch should have more: an extra-length, 5- black rings Zulu in Stripey Orange.
I am able to loop back the part above the last hole and added a hardened display protection.
That rig just pleases me.
And it already got some patina while staying in a sleeping bag & matress on steel grating 








regards,
CampDiplIng


----------



## CampDiplIng

For all those being scared by the size or price of a PRW-2500 I really recommend a look at the W-S210: That is kind of little sister.
It lacks the temp / baro / compass sensor but the rest is there!
And the handling of the others is quite the same.


----------



## dissipator16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

